# Butterfly roof



## VanDeep

Anyone have any experience in butterfly roofs as seen below. I am especially interested in information regarding their use in the Northeast US and viability with things such as snow and ice.
Any help is appreciated.
Regards,
Mark


----------



## Tom Runyon

We did a church somewhat like this, it was a saw tooth. We tapered the valley with iso, glued down .060 reinforced epdm, neoprene top edge of epdm,ice guard to neoprene, felt and shingled. Tom east of Cleveland Oh. Trying to send photo also.


----------



## Tom Runyon




----------



## blageurt

Ther was some genius builder here about 30 years ago that built Duplexes like that .They were 4/12 "siamesed" bungaloes for lack of a better word. Where the roofs meet I would torch on rubber and create a long valley between the houses . I would go up at least 4 feet on both sides with the rubber and start the shingles about 3 feet up the deck. You could also use Peel and Stick too. It's an Idiotic design...


----------



## flashingmaster56

Have you thought about building a saddle?


----------



## Ansel

*Building Saddle ..........*

A saddle or cricket, as sometimes referred to, works perfect but you need to make sure you allow at least 1/4" - perhaps 3/8" to 1/2" pitch on your saddle and use a base layer of insulation ..... Additionally will it drain to both ends or to interior drains - this needs to go into the design stage .... How much insulation on the balance of the roof .... Where is the job - Montana - Flordia all goes into the design of the system .... Is the building heated?

Hope this helps!

Best,
Ansel

:shifty:


----------



## epdmcoatings

Nop! I didn't have any experience of this design. But now after reading your post i am seriously thinking about this design.


----------



## peterjames

Butterfly roofs are a key design feature of houses in post-war America. Architectural designers sought to bring clean lines and organic elements into urban development and modernize the traditional American home. Butterfly roofs were a key characteristic in most urban developments during the Atomic Age and can still be seen in many of the older neighborhoods across the United States. The butterfly roof has several key features important to its organic style, but the designs in this category have unique variables, benefits and a very interesting history


----------



## Mike Lamb

I don't see a problem with the original design but through the years, roof after roof, the rafter framing tends to sag along with a build-up of edge flashing, drainage struggles, puddling occurs and then chronic leaks.


----------



## Joyfully

The house is laid out with two rectangular sections that are parallel to each other with the two outside opposing walls built higher which creates a roof that looks somewhat like a butterfly. The roof is designed for maximum sunlight and rainwater capture.


----------

